
Ask HN: Help to find two links/quotes - kozyrev
1. There was a &quot;in-anger&quot; post about tech job interview with &quot;HR&quot; person. Author was trying to give practical answers, but &quot;hr&quot; person acted like questionary validator.
Yeah, I know - gazilions posts like that.
The only moment I&#x27;m quite sure about: there was a part where author tried to convince &quot;hr&quot; person, that no algorithm is better until you know I&#x2F;O read&#x2F;write details.<p>2. There was a post about start-up growth. The point was that every time you change something with factor 3x, it changes economy&#x2F;structure of start-up.
Like MRR 10K and 30K are two different companies.
======
lovelearning
#1 : Is it this article? [1]
[http://www.gwan.com/blog/20160405.html](http://www.gwan.com/blog/20160405.html)

